# Moving from Ireland To Calgary



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 


Just have a few q's if anyone out there can shed some light???? My husband has been offered a Job by a Canadian company in Calgary and they are applying for an LMO. Once we receive this (fingers crossed) can we book our flights over to Canada and apply for our TWP at the airport or is it better to have your TWP before we get there?. We are re-locating with 3 small children so want to make sure I have full understanding of the procedures, as don't want any problems along the way!

Also regarding Poice clearence checks. I am originally from the UK and moved to Ireland when I was 19. Do I need to get a poilice clearence certificate from the UK aswell as Ireland to be able to enter with counrty with my husband and children.


One of my children is 7 and I will need to get her into school over there once we arrive, do I need to apply for a study permit for her or can I sort this out while in Canada. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Just another quick question. When arriving in Canada on a TWP visa do you need to have a certain amount of funds to support your family (5 individuals in our case)? 2 Adults and 3 Children? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CARMAL said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Just have a few q's if anyone out there can shed some light???? My husband has been offered a Job by a Canadian company in Calgary and they are applying for an LMO. Once we receive this (fingers crossed) can we book our flights over to Canada and apply for our TWP at the airport or is it better to have your TWP before we get there?. We are re-locating with 3 small children so want to make sure I have full understanding of the procedures, as don't want any problems along the way!
> ...


 Yes, you can apply/get your TWP at the POE. It will just take longer because of the procedures. Just make sure you have all your documentation in order.
As a TWP just take your child to a school in your cachement and register her. Again take your documentation along, particularly your stamped immigration papers.
Yes, you do need the Irish police clearance.
You do not need Proof of Funds for a TWP.
Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, you can apply/get your TWP at the POE. It will just take longer because of the procedures. Just make sure you have all your documentation in order.
> As a TWP just take your child to a school in your cachement and register her. Again take your documentation along, particularly your stamped immigration papers.
> Yes, you do need the Irish police clearance.
> You do not need Proof of Funds for a TWP.
> Hope that answers your questions.



Yes thank, you are very helpfull.

Just going back to one of the questions I was asking was ''Do I need a police clerence certiicate from the UK as I lived there from birth - 19 years of age?'' I already have my Guarda Clerence certificate from Ireland where I live now and have lived for the past 11 years. Thanks again. 

And after doing a little research on this site ( which sometimes scares me as there are conflicting answers to some people's q's) it appears that if we apply for TWP through the canadian embassy in London this should take an additional 4 weeks, think might just do this as don't want to be hanging around the airport with 3 children after a very long journey from the West of Ireland to Calgary. If I have all paper work in order before we get there hopefully will be able to just breeze through the airport.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to tell you but you will need the UK Police clearance. It will indeed be a long trip from Cork to Calgary via London. I wish you much Good Luck.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Yes thank, you are very helpfull.
> 
> Just going back to one of the questions I was asking was '*'Do I need a police clerence certiicate from the UK as I lived there from birth - 19 years of age?'*' I already have my Guarda Clerence certificate from Ireland where I live now and have lived for the past 11 years. Thanks again.
> *Actually, you will need a Police Certificate from every country you've live as an adult for more than 6 months. We applied for my wife's and son's PC last Monday (solicitor used premium service £70 ea); and today, Thursday, we received them in the post. Keep in mind standard service is £35 ea. There's the link to further help you: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx*
> ...


You should be provided with all necessary supporting documents to apply for your TWP at POE, hence no need to wait another 4 weeks.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not overly familiar with immigration into Canada however I was under the impression that the police clearance letter was required from any country you'd resided in during the previous 10 years. If you've been in Ireland for 11, it may not be necessary for one from the UK. Is there no clarity on the Canadian government immigration site?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

OTRA said:


> I'm not overly familiar with immigration into Canada however I was under the impression that the police clearance letter was required from any country you'd resided in during the previous 10 years. If you've been in Ireland for 11, it may not be necessary for one from the UK. Is there no clarity on the Canadian government immigration site?


It is laid out very clearly on the CIC site:

"You must obtain a police certificate from each country or territory where you have lived for six consecutive months or longer since reaching the age of 18."

Went through it with my wife, a Kiwi, who lived in California for a year when she was 17/18. (Had to get clearances from NZ, UK, US plus Canada did their own as we were already in country!)


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Well that's pretty clear then isn't it


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> And after doing a little research on this site ( which sometimes scares me as there are conflicting answers to some people's q's) it appears that if we apply for TWP through the canadian embassy in London this should take an additional 4 weeks, think might just do this as don't want to be hanging around the airport with 3 children after a very long journey from the West of Ireland to Calgary. If I have all paper work in order before we get there hopefully will be able to just breeze through the airport.


Paper work "in order" or not, you will still be cattle herded through immigration. You may save yourself 10 minutes by waiting 4 weeks, you're better just to handle the TWP at POE.


----------

